# How to attract tall women?



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Trying to end my genetic curse of being 5’9 fr


----------



## FutureSlayer (Mar 5, 2020)

Be tall


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

FutureSlayer said:


> Be tall


I’m not


----------



## FatJattMofo (Mar 5, 2020)

long penis


----------



## FutureSlayer (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> I’m not


Fraud height


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> long penis


Okey 
*becomes nudist*


FutureSlayer said:


> Fraud height


How


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 5, 2020)

*be really short


opposites attract theory*


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 5, 2020)

three ways to do it:
1. look like a model (o'pry, de poot etc)
2.be 6'9
3.look like a model while being 6'7-6'9


Gorilla said:


> *be really short
> 
> 
> opposites attract theory*


Be ugly to slay the best looking females


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Mar 5, 2020)

Never begun


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 5, 2020)

Attract tall women?Wtf?They always go for shorter dudes because of insecurity issues,so being 5'9 when she's 6'0=being 6'2 when she's 5'5


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> three ways to do it:
> 1. look like a model (o'pry, de poot etc)
> 2.be 6'9
> 3.look like a model while being 6'7-6'9
> ...


How do any of these help, you might as well just spam “over”


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> How do any of these help, you might as well just spam “over”


you asked how you can attract tall foids, so there is ur answer


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 5, 2020)

money


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 5, 2020)

Be Gigachad


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> you asked how you can attract tall foids, so there is ur answer


Not relevant to me 


Lifewasted said:


> Be Gigachad


Why do you think I’m on this fucking forum


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 5, 2020)

Be nice and respectfull.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> Trying to end my genetic curse of being 5’9 fr


rape or be rich


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 5, 2020)

LL+Roids


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Aeons said:


> rape or be rich


But if I get caught I’ll be the one getting raped in prison


forwardgrowth said:


> LL+Roids


Roids make your benis small


----------



## CoconutMan (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> I’m not


over


----------



## FutureSlayer (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> But if I get caught I’ll be the one getting raped in prison
> 
> Roids make your benis small


if they do something in that place they shrink your balls and actually grow your penis a bit


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 5, 2020)

Good face


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 5, 2020)

Three step plan: 

Be Handsome:







Be Tall:






Be Rich:







Can’t go wrong with this OP


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 5, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Three step plan:
> 
> Be Handsome:
> 
> ...


just


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Three step plan:
> 
> Be Handsome:
> 
> ...


Guess I’ll just raep


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry boyo the 8" pill is brutal

Women are not satisfied unless their partner is 8" taller than them, so if you want 5'11 girl then you need to be atleast 6'7 to make her happy and secure


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Sorry boyo the 8" pill is brutal
> 
> Women are not satisfied unless their partner is 8" taller than them, so if you want 5'11 girl then you need to be atleast 6'7 to make her happy and secure


Is this true?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> Is this true?


Afraid so 









Scientific Blackpill







incels.wiki


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 5, 2020)

FutureSlayer said:


> Be tall


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Afraid so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>quoting .mefags


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 5, 2020)

He chad


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> He chad


Preciate it brah


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 5, 2020)

Improve your personality and confidence.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 5, 2020)

go back in time to when you were 7 years old and meet my old 12 year old redneck inbreed girl neighbor who was attracted to young ass boys


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> Trying to end my genetic curse of being 5’9 fr


Be handsome, Be tall, Be wide, Be rich., Be famous. Atleast 3 is required


----------



## Peachy (Mar 5, 2020)

Tall and attractive women require you to be tall with a 6+ PSL face

Tall and unattractive women, on the other hand, are fine with ogres


----------



## Justttt (Mar 5, 2020)

@Heirio


----------



## intovoid (Mar 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Be handsome, Be tall, Be wide, Be rich., Be famous. Atleast 3 is required


that’s crazy I never thought of that before


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 5, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Afraid so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My girlfriend is 6"2 and I'm 6"0 (and older than me), JFL.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Mar 5, 2020)

intovoid said:


> Is this true?


Well not exactly. I'd say just a good starting height is 6'0, because you look taller than everybody even though you aren't, and then for some real effect 6'5 or 6'6 would be on the higher side. Yes it's okay to be taller, but you really start to look thin at that point. Barely anybody can keep good weight at that height except for genetic freaks such as footballers, and your chances of being 5psl+ along with height of 6'4 plus along with NFL tier genetics are slimmer than a Jew post-Auschwitz.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 6, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> Attract tall women?Wtf?They always go for shorter dudes because of insecurity issues,so being 5'9 when she's 6'0=being 6'2 when she's 5'5


Coping hard indeed


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 6, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Coping hard indeed


Yes im coping,tall stacy will never want me 😢


----------

